# Sicily: Accountant and Geometra



## Seekerboat (Jul 30, 2019)

Hello,

We are an English family living in the Siracusa/Noto area of Sicily. I would like to know if anybody can recommend an English speaking accountant and Geometra in the area? We have bought a house which we are renovating and so would like some advice from a Geometra. We would also like to register for tax purposes in Sicily and therefore would like to speak with an accountant. We are residents here. 

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## overtherainbow88 (Jul 23, 2020)

*Geometra*

Hi, it’s probably too late but there is chartered surveyor (Geometra) who speaks fluent English in Noto. If you still are in need I can tell you how to contact him.

All the best, Angela.


----------

